# Understanding Dianabol - Dosage and Effectiveness



## 604Guy (Oct 22, 2011)

Understanding Dianabol by Stewart Bryant

This anabolic steroid guarantees rapid muscle gains while still remaining cost effective. You can build a lot of muscle very fast with dianabol without breaking the bank.

Currently no major pharmaceutical companies are manufacturing Dianabol however it may be easily purchased online, as many independent, underground labs are manufacturing 5, 10 and 50 mg variants of this product. 

The reasons for the massive popularity of Dianabol is not rocket science; you will get huge fast, and feel great while your doing it.

Why Dianabol So Popular

1) Dianabol provides awesome gains when compared to other steroids.

2) Not everybody is comfortable using injectable steroids. Dianabol is taken orally and many beginner bodybuilders prefer this.

3) It is inexpensive, even less than most protein shake supplements. 

How to use Dianabol Effectively

While Dianabol is very effective, and easy on the pocket book, it is very important to understand how to use it in a cycle before you purchase it, and begin your cycle.

Dianabol is available as an injectable, but the majority of athletes prefer to take it orally because of convenience, as well as its availability in a variety of potencies. It is recommended that you keep your dianabol cycle short because in extended cycles it can be hard on the liver.

Usually you have to take a dose of dianabol every 4 hours, to maintain the anabolic effect. Approximatly 4 small doses of 10 mg each are recommended each day for men. Ideally the best time to take the oral tables is with meals. 

Yet another way of using dianabol is to take the whole dose of 15-50 mg each day all at the same time, as a general rule before your workout. Professionals report that by doing so it will bring more pump, as blood levels rise during actual workout, howeve this dianabol cycle will put additional stress on liver which could lead to liver damage. Taking smaller doses, at regular intervals, is a better and safer approach.

Dianabol Cycle 

The dosage of dianabol and length of dianabol cycle mainly depend on the athlete and the results he wants to achieve, but a rule of thumb is 30 to 50 mg a day for 4 to 6 weeks. 

As your cycle progresses you can increase the dose. Experienced athletes, whose bodies are more tolerant to dianabol, take higher doses of up to 70 to 80 mg a day. Near the end of the cycle you can begin to gradually taper off the amount your are taking. 

Dianabol Side Effects

The most prominent side effect is liver stress. That is the reason higher doses of dianabol are not recommended. Milk thistle is often used to combat this side effect. LIV-52 is another product that can be used. Liv-52 offers protection through the hepatic parenchyma, and by its antioxidant properites. Plus remember you should also always drink lots of water.

Other common side effects are: gynocamastia, acne, baldness, aggressive behavior, and water retention. An anti-estrogen is recommended to combat most of these side effects. It should also be noted that these side effects can easily be avoided if you take proper care and follow experts advice while on a dianabol cycle. 


Conclusion

Dianabol is an excellent choice when on a bulking cycle. It will help you achieve massive gains over a short period of time. 


QUESTION: 
What is the LOWEST dosage you have used and what is the HIGHEST dosage? 

What dosage was most effective to you?


----------



## 604Guy (Oct 22, 2011)

20mg worked for me for 1st cycle for first 4 weeks, then upped it to 30mg for 2 more weeks. (6 weeks total)


----------



## 604Guy (Oct 22, 2011)

why do some people need 50mg to be effectively within their first 3-5 cycles of experience (under 200lbs)?


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

604Guy said:


> 20mg worked for me for 1st cycle for first 4 weeks, then upped it to 30mg for 2 more weeks. (6 weeks total)


 

Same here first cycle I used 20mg and upped to 25 and then 30, for a total of 4 weeks. I was very pleased with the results though someone more experienced may need a higher dosage. I felt absolutely amazing after each dose, though the effect seemed to decrease after the first 2 weeks. A good cup of coffee and 10mg dbol preworkout made me feel like a king lol


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 22, 2011)

This ^^^

Caffeine and d-bol pre training is awesome.


----------



## hypno (Oct 22, 2011)

Great post 604Guy thank you!


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Caffeine and d-bol pre training is awesome.


 

I stumbled on that one by accident, don't know what it is but the combination makes me downright euphoric. I would just take my dose with a big cup of coffee, throw on the workout playlist and wait for it to kick in. Within 45 minutes or so I'm ready to tear shit up


----------



## S_walker (Oct 22, 2011)

I add dbol two weeks ago to the last 6 weeks of my cycle. Yesterday I went up 4 more plates than my usual leg press workout. I'm doing 25mg in the morning and 25 evening. Next go round I'll get pill form instead of caps so I can split doses up into 4 parts. I'll try adding caffeine for pre-workout Monday. My only complaint are the back pumps, they're killing my running....Thanks


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Caffeine and d-bol pre training is awesome.


no shit, is there a reason that is so? I mean physiologically


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

S_walker said:


> I add dbol two weeks ago to the last 6 weeks of my cycle. Yesterday I went up 4 more plates than my usual leg press workout. I'm doing 25mg in the morning and 25 evening. Next go round I'll get pill form instead of caps so I can split doses up into 4 parts. I'll try adding caffeine for pre-workout Monday. My only complaint are the back pumps, they're killing my running....Thanks


 

Try some taurine , luckily I didn't get any back pumps but my forearms felt like they were ready to pop doing deadlifts. Caffeine is great though, that's always been my only preworkout on days I don't feel 100% motivated. IMO no need to pay for expensive preworkout supps when you got one of the best in your kitchen at all times lol


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> no shit, is there a reason that is so? I mean physiologically


 

Caffeine has been shown to increase athletic performance, and of course everyone knows it's stimulant effects. It also increases production of dopamine and serotonin which are "feel good" chemicals. So do AAS and I'm guessing that's where some of dbol's mood lifting effects come from, so there's some kind of synergy that makes you feel amazing


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Caffeine has been shown to increase athletic performance, and of course everyone knows it's stimulant effects. It also increases production of dopamine and serotonin which are "feel good" chemicals. So do AAS and I'm guessing that's where some of dbol's mood lifting effects come from, so there's some kind of synergy that makes you feel amazing


i have a stupid hight tolerance for stimulants, i could drink coffee and take a nap, 

gl


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> i have a stupid hight tolerance for stimulants, i could drink coffee and take a nap,
> 
> gl


 

I have a stupid weird reaction to stimulants, even too much coffee gives me anxiety. Tried Jack3d one time and had to skip my workout because I thought I was gonna go into cardiac arrest lmao


----------



## S_walker (Oct 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I have a stupid weird reaction to stimulants, even too much coffee gives me anxiety. Tried Jack3d one time and had to skip my workout because I thought I was gonna go into cardiac arrest lmao




I did 4 scoops of jack3d once. Didn't sleep that night at all!


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

S_walker said:


> I did 4 scoops of jack3d once. Didn't sleep that night at all!


 

I think I'd be taking a dirt nap after that lol


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I have a stupid weird reaction to stimulants, even too much coffee gives me anxiety. Tried Jack3d one time and had to skip my workout because I thought I was gonna go into cardiac arrest lmao


 i take 3 scoops of jack3d and it kinda works 

gl


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ i take 0- 1 and 1/2 scoops of jack3d depending on the day and how im feeling and so on. my boy takes like 4 and is on the same level as me im like wtf bro!


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 22, 2011)

yea my tolerance is crazy. I take 2 scoops of hemo rage concentrate and its ok, i gues, at one time i took one scoop and i was climbing up walls for hours lol
gl


----------



## 604Guy (Oct 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Caffeine and d-bol pre training is awesome.


 
I just got 300 x 200mcg of caffeine


----------



## fsoe (Oct 22, 2011)

*Headaches*

I have one right now ... Its dull and all over my head... They come and go ... 12 days in at 50mg a day ... liquid evo... this is my first time on dbol, I love it but these headaches are so annoying...

Feedback welcomed


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

try lowering your dose maybe? 50mg is a bit high imo but I'm sure you're more experienced than I am. Also make sure your water intake is high and your estro is low! I got some headaches on dbol but I noticed I was carrying lots of water and my bp was up. Went to .5mg a-dex a day and that took care of it


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 22, 2011)

^^maybe try to back the dose down a little...?

Digital beat my ass to it


----------



## fsoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> try lowering your dose maybe? 50mg is a bit high imo but I'm sure you're more experienced than I am. Also make sure your water intake is high and your estro is low! I got some headaches on dbol but I noticed I was carrying lots of water and my bp was up. Went to .5mg a-dex a day and that took care of it



.5 of adex eod, drinking plenty of water... but i am gonna up it even more. I am gonna give it a couple more days and it if the headaches are still a problem I will lower dose... Thanks


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

dbol aromatizes like crazy and with some test underneath you might need a surprising amount of AI. Like you said I'd up it even more and see how you feel after a few days. If that don't work lowering dose is probably your only option


----------



## penisenvy (Oct 23, 2011)

how is dianabol on the heart? it didn't say?


----------



## Tatguy83 (Oct 23, 2011)

ive never tried dianbol but i did enjoy a big cup of coffee an a abomb... is dbol better ?????


----------



## ct67_72 (Oct 23, 2011)

I really liked d-bol. used it to kick start my test cycle. seemed to really gain all of my strength while on the dbol. well, it came the fastest anyway. 
I started out on 40mg day and about 650mg test e, and it seemed good. I never got a back pump like people talked about, but I did from superdrol, so I figured I would up the dose. at 50, I got some pump and it felt great. only did it for a week though. I wish I did 50 the whole cycle. 
If it matters im 5'9" 240lbs


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 23, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> I really liked d-bol. used it to kick start my test cycle. seemed to really gain all of my strength while on the dbol. well, it came the fastest anyway.
> I started out on 40mg day and about 650mg test e, and it seemed good. I never got a back pump like people talked about, but I did from superdrol, so I figured I would up the dose. at 50, I got some pump and it felt great. only did it for a week though. I wish I did 50 the whole cycle.
> If it matters im 5'9" 240lbs


 im on dmz right now and getting back pumps no bueno
i wanna try dbol so bad though! next cyle =)


----------



## 604Guy (Oct 23, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> I really liked d-bol. used it to kick start my test cycle. seemed to really gain all of my strength while on the dbol. well, it came the fastest anyway.
> I started out on 40mg day and about 650mg test e, and it seemed good. I never got a back pump like people talked about, but I did from superdrol, so I figured I would up the dose. at 50, I got some pump and it felt great. only did it for a week though. I wish I did 50 the whole cycle.
> If it matters im 5'9" 240lbs



Yes it does matter I think. I'm 5"7 155lbs and you are 5"9 240lbs.. I think my effectiveness at 30mg would be your effectiveness at 50mg.


----------



## Tatguy83 (Oct 23, 2011)

fuck thats pretty  thick i had to eat like a horse an i only got to bout 210 hell i worked at a kfc an at till i was short of breath was on enath an a"s i would break them in half one in the am half one in pm an  e twice a week an i thought i was doing something ha i tried like hell thats for sure an whats back pumps i dont think i got those an from the sounds of things sounds like d's are pretty good bang for the buck def on my things to do list ..... thanx for the info fellas


----------



## unclem (Oct 23, 2011)

i have taken 100mg dbol , most, but avarage 70mg ed . my stimulinant is test susp micronized.


----------



## G3 (Oct 24, 2011)

The Dbol I just got is 50 mg. capsules. Do you guys think i should open the capsule up and try to split the dose over the course of the day?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 24, 2011)

S_walker said:


> I did 4 scoops of jack3d once. Didn't sleep that night at all!


 
I would be six feet under the bench press if I took that.


----------



## S_walker (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm loving this dbol! End of my cycle, but whatever. Libido is high, appetite is huge and gains are too! I will be adding this to my next cycle. Im up 10 lbs in two weeks. Feel like I could pick up the house!


----------

